# 2 and a half year old German Shepherd aggressive with other dogs



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

We have just added a new addition to our family, he is a 2 an a half year old, male German Shepherd. We got him from a kennels as his previous mum and dad split up and couldn't look after him anymore. 

We have had him a week and he's great at home, apart from a few separation issues, and begging but this is something we are dealing with. What I would like your help with is his issues when we are out for walk. He's not great on the lead generally as he pulls, but I have bought a 'stop pulling' harness and it seems to he helping. The thing I can't seem to stop is the barking and lunging at other dogs while on the lead. I didn't think it was aggressive but today a lab was being very nosey and our boy ended up showing his teeth and trying to bite him. Its was such a shock as he is so soft and lovely around people. As of yet we haven't tried him off the lead as I'm very nervous. 

Can anyone relate to by problem of suggest anything. 

Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup. You need to work on obedience and behavior modification. Always be on the watch for strange dogs in his space and block them. My girl seems to really dislike Labs but I think she hates is that they have no "space" limitations and always get right up on her.

Get a good trainer to really work on obedience. You'll want focus, Leave It, sit. Work with LAT (Look at That) and work within his threshhold to build up tolerance for dogs in a certain distance.

AND....learn to accept that your dog will probably never "play" with other dogs. But he doesn't have too. He'll be perfectly happy just playing with you. What he does need to do is be able to be in sight of another dog and not be a bonehead...and THAT is all training.


----------



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

Jax - thank you for your reply. 

I'm currently looking for a trainer in my local area, but finding it difficult to choose which one to go with, without recommendation (only just moved to the area). 

What I can't grasp is that he was at a kennels socialising with many dogs, without any sign of aggression just over a week ago. The kennels we got him from said there was never any issues with his fellow canine friends. I wanted to ask if u think it might be a protecting issue... He is extremely attached to us already, if me or my partner leave the house, he will cry and wait by the door until I/my partner returns. We haven't left him alone for even a second as he gets very upset. 

Thanks again for your advice! 
Sarah 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not think this is a protecting issue if you've only had him for a week.

Sounds like he has some separation anxiety as well.

So you've only had him a week? My uneducated opinion is that his world is completely different and he's trying to figure it all out, he isn't used to being on a leash and maybe that is causing some frustration when he meets another dog (another reason to get a trainer so they can actually see what is going...is it truly aggression? Or is it just leash frustration because he wants to go meet the other dog?).

Personally, I would take a step back and do a two week shut down with him.
http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf

And in the meantime, look for a trainer. If you can post your general location someone may be able to suggest a good trainer that uses positive based methods for you.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Sarah Wolfie said:


> We have just added a new addition to our family, he is a 2 an a half year old, male German Shepherd. We got him from a kennels as his previous mum and dad split up and couldn't look after him anymore.
> 
> We have had him a week and he's great at home, apart from a few separation issues, and begging but this is something we are dealing with. What I would like your help with is his issues when we are out for walk. He's not great on the lead generally as he pulls, but I have bought a 'stop pulling' harness and it seems to he helping. The thing I can't seem to stop is the barking and lunging at other dogs while on the lead. I didn't think it was aggressive but today a lab was being very nosey and our boy ended up showing his teeth and trying to bite him. Its was such a shock as he is so soft and lovely around people. As of yet we haven't tried him off the lead as I'm very nervous.
> 
> ...


I can say that not all dogs who show teeth will bite. I have two dogs who show teeth regularly to dogs, as a warning. One of which is fearful of other dogs and tries to act tough then runs away. The other is elderly and doesnt like to be bothered by energetic dogs. It will depend on your dog where he goes from that. I would recommend walking side by side with trust worthy dogs to get him used to the idea of them. Once he's used to the new dog, get them together and play play play. You can also do obedience with him and work on that when he's acting out on his walk. Find what compells him and use it as a distraction (treats maybe certain toys) And remember, never praise or comfort him for unwanted behavior. If you're still uncomfortable in anyway, get a trainer. I also recommend prong collars if your lead isn't giving you as much as you'd like out of it. Good luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't recommend using a correction collar when a dog is reacting to another dog. In Jax's case, and many others, it only ramped her reaction up.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd say he more likely isn't being protective of you, but of himself. He's probably insecure from the move, doesn't know why he's with these strange people, even though they are very nice to him. It'll take him a while to put together that he can trust you to protect him, and that he doesn't need to be nervous or on edge because you can and will keep him safe. He's probably also was not very familiar with proper leash training and regular long walks full of lots if rich exposure, like I'm sure he's getting now. It'll come with time.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I don't recommend using a correction collar when a dog is reacting to another dog. In Jax's case, and many others, it only ramped her reaction up.


I'm sure that's right. I use one for my female who would never stop yanking me. I live on a very busy street and was terrified shed break free. The second I put it on her she was like woah what was that, and never tugged again.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Like Jax said, OB, OB, OB! My dog is dog aggressive and I know it so we do a series of commands when he see's another dog to change his mind set and then he has to sit infront of me and thats it. All about rules he is also a rescue. I would not have your dog off lead for a LONG time. I have had Diesel since May and just a few weeks ago we were truly off lead and I was in a fenced in field the first couple times where I knew it would be "difficult" to get over. He drug a 30ft long line behind him for all those months so much so that it literally wore through and broke 2 times!


----------



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone 4 ur help. 

Have a recommend dog training coming on Tuesday. Defo going to be doing the 2 weeks shut down, starting straight away. 

Ill come back and let you all know how we get on, and progress made. 

Thinks again all. 

Sarah 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome! Keep us updated! It's not easy if with a dog reactive dog but it can be worked on with obedience and behavior modification so you can still enjoy outings.


----------



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

Just thought I'd update this post as you may all be interested or it may help others... 

Myself and Wolfie have been seeing a recommended trainer on a fortnightly basis. She has reassured me that he isn't actually dog aggressive, he just plays very rough. We are currently working on socialising him with other dogs and teaching him how to play it safe and not be so rude! 

If ur worried, please contact a trainer as rough play is a very risky business and you will need a professional 2 monitor his behaviour in order to see if he is in fact dog aggressive or just being far to rough. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

